# Happy Thought of the Day



## squeezablysoft (Jun 15, 2017)

A "normal size" I.e. not fat or skinny person who maintains that weight by eating as much as an average toddler and exercising like it's their job is prolly battling a slow metabolism and thus is a fat person waiting to happen.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 15, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> A "normal size" I.e. not fat or skinny person who maintains that weight by eating as much as an average toddler and exercising like it's their job is prolly battling a slow metabolism and thus is a fat person waiting to happen.



I have mixed feelings about this. On the one hand, it'd be nice to have more fat people around, and knowing it could easily happen makes life a happier affair. However, it makes me sad to think that there are so many people out there who really think they look worse when they're fat, to the point of putting so much work into avoiding it. It makes me so sad, especially since I know what those people are like. I've talked to them, and for many of them, they really do feel that fat people don't look as good, and they don't like the appreciation, however innocently-intended, that guys like me are able to give.

It's a double-edged sword. Reality is on the verge of being so much better, but alas, it's not so much better. I reall am sorry if this makes your happy thread sadder.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 16, 2017)

I get what you mean, although I think fat ppl are quite adorable and hot, if someone is unhappy about being fat it makes me feel sad for them. I understand how hard it can be to love yourself and see yourself as beautiful in a world where you are constantly being told by nearly everyone, from the media to your own family, all manner of horrible things about "ppl like you" (that you're lazy, greedy, unhealthy, slobby, no self discipline, unattractive, the list goes on and on). Even at my relatively small size it sucks (though I think sometimes if I were a man ppl around me wouldn't be on my case about it so much, they can talk health all they want but I bet at least 80% of the concern is aesthetics).


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 16, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> I get what you mean, although I think fat ppl are quite adorable and hot, if someone is unhappy about being fat it makes me feel sad for them. I understand how hard it can be to love yourself and see yourself as beautiful in a world where you are constantly being told by nearly everyone, from the media to your own family, all manner of horrible things about "ppl like you" (that you're lazy, greedy, unhealthy, slobby, no self discipline, unattractive, the list goes on and on). Even at my relatively small size it sucks (though I think sometimes if I were a man ppl around me wouldn't be on my case about it so much, they can talk health all they want but I bet at least 80% of the concern is aesthetics).



I think that while men face relatively few aesthetic challenges by comparison, we have other problems, with regard to forming trusting relationships. When a woman is "non-standard" in some way, and wants to find someone who will accept that, at worst, a guy might think "kinda weird, but okay. I can live with it." By contrast, men who are not "standard" are often judged immediately to be freakish, perverted, fetish-oriented and dangerous, on the sole basis that they are different from what is seen on TV or in popular movies.

I guess what I'm saying is that I think we all have problems that still need to be overcome.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 16, 2017)

Near as I can figure, being fat is easier if you're a guy, but being an FFA is prolly easier than being an FA. Yet at the same time it seems like you hear/see a lot more about BBWs being sexualized for their fatness and guys who are into that than the other way round. Like a fat man is more likely than a fat woman to find love "in spite of" his figure but also less likely than a fat woman to be lusted after "because of" it, and FFAs seem kinda invisible, I mean ask the average person to picture a "chubby chaser" and the vast majority will imagine a guy who's into fat chicks.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 16, 2017)

And when I go somewhere like Feabie I tend to get more messages from FAs who love my belly than from BHMs who think they might be who I'm looking for.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 16, 2017)

Like this "Breatharian" couple, now I'm pretty sure their (non-) eating habits have been at least slightly exaggerated for sensationalist purposes. But if what they claim is even half true, and they are maintaining those healthy (not skin and bones) bodies on "a piece of fruit or a little vegetable broth a few times a week", I can only imagine how they might blow up on a "normal, balanced, 3-meals-a-day diet". She mentions her weight "fluctuated" before, is that code for "I was naturally fat before I started this bizarre starvation diet"? 

http://nypost.com/2017/06/15/breatharian-couple-survives-on-the-universes-energy-instead-of-food/


----------



## landshark (Jun 16, 2017)

Isn't this thread a "happy" thought of the day? If so it certainly feels very melancholy! 

Here's a happy thought: I came home from a traveling for work yesterday afternoon and found an empty donut box on the counter. I asked my wife if she bought donuts for the kids and she got this sheepish look on her face and said "no, those we for me." A dozen donuts in her belly. No survivors!

:eat2:


----------



## Am Jim (Jun 16, 2017)

Here is my happy thought. I'm going to lay down and take a nap!


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 17, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> Near as I can figure, being fat is easier if you're a guy, but being an FFA is prolly easier than being an FA. Yet at the same time it seems like you hear/see a lot more about BBWs being sexualized for their fatness and guys who are into that than the other way round. Like a fat man is more likely than a fat woman to find love "in spite of" his figure but also less likely than a fat woman to be lusted after "because of" it, and FFAs seem kinda invisible, I mean ask the average person to picture a "chubby chaser" and the vast majority will imagine a guy who's into fat chicks.



I think it's more that guys don't put as much emphasis on their appearance in their minds, on average. That would explain why they don't make as big of a deal about it when a girl goes nuts over their fat. Guys generally think that it's actually kind of cute for a member of the opposite sex to love something about them physically. It's a good hook. A lot of girls don't seem to think of it this way.

And yes, I've been to Feabie too, and my experience with it was in putting in my weight and the fact that I'm an FA, then getting a message from just one thin woman who was also an FA. Still, it was kind of charming, and I feel we at least had something in common, but I wish there were a place on the website for subtle distinctions like "inability to find thin people attractive" or "finds fatness beautiful in all cases." I can't blame people for not thinking about my desires first, because I rarely do that with others (except in situations where I have no dog in the fight, so to speak, at all.) Still, it'd be nice to be able to convey these sorts of things quickly, before people make assumptions.

At least I'm not hostile to the idea of the other person also getting what they're after, which I've noticed quite a bit.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jul 14, 2017)

It seems like everyone has been trying to lose weight since forever (maybe the serpent told Eve it was a lite diet apple), but the real Obesity Epidemic didn't start until around the time I was born (1980s). So if you think about it, the Obesity Epidemic is a millennial (also I myself may or may not have caused the Obesity Epidemic by being born).


----------



## TwoSwords (Jul 14, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> It seems like everyone has been trying to lose weight since forever (maybe the serpent told Eve it was a lite diet apple), but the real Obesity Epidemic didn't start until around the time I was born (1980s). So if you think about it, the Obesity Epidemic is a millennial (also I myself may or may not have caused the Obesity Epidemic by being born).



My theory is that this "obesity epidemic" (that term is such a turn-on) was actually caused by the artificial re-defining of "obese" during the 1980s.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm happy I am off of work today...and got paid yesterday


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 15, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm happy I am off of work today...and got paid yesterday


 
Was thinking the same thing this morning lol!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jul 15, 2017)

lol, just read what you posted and it made me smile!

weekends are great!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 16, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> My theory is that this "obesity epidemic" (that term is such a turn-on) was actually caused by the artificial re-defining of "obese" during the 1980s.




That may have pumped up the numbers, to be sure, but many countries (especially the United States) have clearly seen a real, and significant, increase in per capita body weight over recent decades. 

I strongly believe that the primary factor in this is the rise of poverty and the use of poverty and underemployment as a tool of intimidation to exploit the working and service classes. Every employer reminds their employees that they can easily be replaced at any time, and uses the threat of unemployment to coerce their workers. The result is that millions of people are under a state of unending anxiety.

Where obesity comes in is the built-in behavior of most mammals (_homosapiens sapiens_ included) to overeat when there is a threat of future shortfalls in the food supply (this includes natural hardships, such as dry seasons in B climates and snowy, cold winters in D climates, as well as androgenic hardships, such as deliberate famines and war).

People in the western world today are under much more mental stress than the people of half a century ago. Those not in the upper classes are eating a lot, and eating all the wrong things (foods high in fats, starches, and sugars).

Personally, my job was hit with a union bust, pay and benefit cuts, and layoffs (I, myself, was not laid off) a few years ago. My weight went from 250 lbs. (113 kg, BMI 36) to 310 lbs. (150 kg, BMI 44) in five months (It's back down now).


----------



## TwoSwords (Jul 16, 2017)

RabbitScorpion said:


> That may have pumped up the numbers, to be sure, but many countries (especially the United States) have clearly seen a real, and significant, increase in per capita body weight over recent decades.
> 
> I strongly believe that the primary factor in this is the rise of poverty and the use of poverty and underemployment as a tool of intimidation to exploit the working and service classes. Every employer reminds their employees that they can easily be replaced at any time, and uses the threat of unemployment to coerce their workers. The result is that millions of people are under a state of unending anxiety.
> 
> ...



Don't take this the wrong way, but I hope you're wrong.

I mean, I know stress can be a factor, but I'd like to think that obesity in the west was due to factors that could be replicated in a moral way.

Plus, some people seem to *lose* weight when they're stressed, so I think it varies.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 18, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but I hope you're wrong.
> 
> I mean, I know stress can be a factor, but I'd like to think that obesity in the west was due to factors that could be replicated in a moral way.
> 
> Plus, some people seem to *lose* weight when they're stressed, so I think it varies.



That last paragraph *is true*, especially if the stress is combined with depression.


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2017)

Second day in a row of actual summery weather -- around these parts that is a happy thought indeed this year!


----------



## quantumbits (Jul 27, 2017)

TwoSwords said:


> My theory is that this "obesity epidemic" (that term is such a turn-on) was actually caused by the artificial re-defining of "obese" during the 1980s.


You're also forgetting the widespread use of amphetimines to lose weight in the 50's and 60's. In 1970, it's estimated 6 to 8% of Americans were using prescription amphetamines mostly for weight loss.

I do think it's real though. The advent of machines, roads, highways and all other offshoots of technology (computers!) and centralization have made us heavier than historical average.

In the distant past, most weighty people probably were wealthier. Today even poor people are.

Please note I'm not being combative. You should know from my prior posts in these forums.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Oct 14, 2017)

A rather slim friend said something today about having "10 extra pounds", to which I replied "I have 10 extra pounds too, they're hiding underneath the 50 extra pounds". :happy:


----------

